# Looking for a good Linux Bible software



## Manuel

As the title says I'm looking for a good Bible application that runs natively on Linux and compares to e-Sword or TheWord. Right now I use TheWord on Wine, I used to be an avid e-Sword user but I switched to theword because it runs better on Wine and it has more features and it can be customized to your liking. I have used BibleTime, Xiphos and Bible Desktop, good applications but they don't compare to e-Sword or TheWord. E-Sword is buggy on this new Ubuntu version (12.10); TheWord runs pretty stable on Wine 1.4.1 , but I like to run it on a separate desktop and sometimes I have noticed that switching desktops makes the application act a little buggy.

Any recomendations? I know there aren't a lot of linux users here but I know there are some.

Thank you.


----------



## Berean

I don't run Linux, but here's a recent list of 7 of the Best Free Linux Bible Softwares - Linux Links - The Linux Portal Site


----------



## Manuel

Thanks, those are good for devotional reading, but for study they are not as good as e-Sword or TheWord; or maybe I just have to stick to one until I understand it well enough that I can tweak it to my liking.


----------



## BibleCyst

e-Sword supposedly runs quite well through Wine. It might run better for you if you update your Wine to the latest version. I've found that the performance differences between versions of Wine are very noticeable. WineHQ - e-Sword

Have you tried Xiphos? It's native. Xiphos -- Open Source Bible Study Software -- Home


----------



## jandrusk

BibleCyst said:


> e-Sword supposedly runs quite well through Wine. It might run better for you if you update your Wine to the latest version. I've found that the performance differences between versions of Wine are very noticeable. WineHQ - e-Sword
> 
> Have you tried Xiphos? It's native. Xiphos -- Open Source Bible Study Software -- Home



I second Xiphos and I compile it from source to get the latest updates. Glad to see another Linux user on the board.


----------



## Manuel

e-Sword runs very well in Wine after you install some dll's and other files needed, but some features don't work very well and others don't work at all but most things work as far as I know. I discovered that most of the bugs go away if you install it, uninstall it and then install it again. For some reason this gets rid of the bugs like verses not being highilighted when selected and stuff like that. TheWord runs a little smoother in my opinion and has some features that I like better; those are two really good free applications for studying the Bible and preparing notes for sermons.

Xiphos, on the other hand, is good for devotional reading, but unless I can really make it behave the way I want to, is not going to be my option for studying and sermon preparation. Maybe I just don't understand it well enough.


----------



## jogri17

Bible works can be run on linux through wine. That is the best you are going to get.


----------



## Jake

I like Bible Time. It is an implementation of SWORD on KDE and it has one of my favourite interfaces of SWORD.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk HD


----------

